# Best subwoofer configuration for a crew cab truck?



## _Nomad_

One 10", two 10"s?
One 12", two 12"s?
Sealed?
Ported?
Vented?

What is the best configuration for a good SQ sub stage in a crew cab truck?

I have 2 cubic feet to work with.


----------



## Chaos

What kind of truck?

What direction will the sub(s) face?

How much amplifier power?


----------



## _Nomad_

Chaos said:


> What kind of truck?


2009 GMC Sierra Denali.



Chaos said:


> What direction will the sub(s) face?


Most likely downfiring into the floor. The sub(s) will be underneath the rear seats.



Chaos said:


> How much amplifier power?


Around 1,250 watts from a Zuki D class 5-channel.

Or around 850 watts if I go with the Zuki ab/d hybrid 5-channel.

Depends on how much power I will need for whatever setup.


----------



## [email protected]

Down firing in a center console box. Sealed. 2 10s or 2 12s either will work.


----------



## aj1735

I have 2 JL 8w3v3's sealed behind my back seat in my F350 crew cab and they sound pretty good with 1k watts from my zapco zx200.4 pushing them. I am waiting on a box for my morel ultimo 12 to replace the 8's with.


----------



## _Nomad_

So it's sounding like sealed is the way to go. Any recomendations on what subs to go with for SQ?



aj1735 said:


> I have 2 JL 8w3v3's sealed behind my back seat in my F350 crew cab and they sound pretty good with 1k watts from my zapco zx200.4 pushing them. *I am waiting on a box for my morel ultimo 12 to replace the 8's with*.


Is that a single, sealed 12" you are going with?


----------



## aj1735

Yes, it's a single sealed 12. It's the morel ultimo 12. I really like the jl 8w3v3's actually. I am curious how much of a difference the morel will make. You can feel the jl 8w3v3's in your chest on the bass and I am really interested for a pair of 8's. I also have like [email protected] ohms going to the pair so over 500 watts apiece is definitely giving them plenty of power. Now I just need a custom box built for the 12.


----------



## [email protected]

_Nomad_ said:


> So it's sounding like sealed is the way to go. Any recomendations on what subs to go with


PHD has a couple different 10s and 12s and they're all SQ. 
Jbl W10/12 GTI get good reviews as SQ subs too.


----------



## Gmc_dippin

Look into the power bass 10" Xl subs.. 
I have 2 10" under my seats down firing in my 08 sierra extended cab.. With a aloue. Pix 1.1000 amp and sound really good.. Lots of bass and 5 year warranty if u blow it or something get a free one... They really sound good for the tight spaces


----------



## Only the best

add to the center console box and put the b^tch on the roof like I did lol.
82DEF5A7-C72C-4A62-9E29-E6F339C532BE-193-00000004F86E7AC6_zps3e8888af.jpg Photo by zturner94 | Photobucket


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Center console is the way to go imo. Does your Denali have buckets or a bench up front? If it's a bench you could replace the middle seat with a downfired box and still keep the factory top piece.


----------



## _Nomad_

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Center console is the way to go imo. Does your Denali have buckets or a bench up front? If it's a bench you could replace the middle seat with a downfired box and still keep the factory top piece.


I have bucket seats up front. I'm using the inside of the console area to house my JBL MS-8 processor. 

I have already started building a sealed enclosure to fit under the driver rear seat. I think I am going to try a single ARC Audio 12D4v3. The box will extend to the other side of the rear seats enclosing my Zuki amp. I'm hoping a single 12" will do the job for a SQ setup. I should have right at 1 cu. ft. airspace for it.


----------



## spasem

I've been a Truck man all my life and I've had every type of box...sealed...ported...blow-through...Band-pass...Loved the Big Boxes...that went low!!! From Every Speaker Co as well!!!

But for my show truck, that i use to pull around the Low-riders/ Hot-rods, that i build on a 3 Car Hauler, I didn't wanna sacrifice my bed. 

So With a Little advice, from a Genius, in the this Field. I ending up building one the best sounding boxes behind my rear bench seat that's still under my rear window as small as physically possible!!! It came out to a total gross 2.4 s/ft sub-box for my F350 Crew Cab Dually. It specked out at 2 s/ft after magnet/bracing. Around .5 s/ft/woofer...small?
Image Dynamics didn't thing so?

Eric Stevens recom: 4 - IDQ 12D2V.2 Woofers Parallel wired To 1 Ohm.
4 - Q1200 Mono amps. 1200 watts to each Sub at 1 Ohm.


this Box is as small and as narrow as one can make.
woofers basically 2mm off back wall. 
Double Ply 3/4" HDF front panel (1.5" front Woofer panel with T-nuts)
Focal absorption mat behind
Individually boxed and braced......solid.....Heavy..

Something about 4800 watts in a small box....that can not only bang (149 spl) but also sound so amazing if crossed over real low....Trust me....You cant go wrong with power and displacement...goes real low...despite low volume(S/FT)...but i believe Focal wool/IDQ12dv4/ Huge Power make it work in a small box. If you don't trust me...ask Eric and come listen?
Please Give Image Dynamics a chance...forget about SHALLOW Woofers....Trust me...I've had all the JL woofers including the 13T5 (Shallow) ...I honestly feel that an IDQ12D with 1200 watts in same size box as a JL13T5. That ONE (1) Image Dynamics IDQ12D2V.4 is slightly louder that TWO-(2)-JLWT5...Yeah...I said it and Meant it....and i TRIED THEM BOTH!!!


----------



## Johnsnowkornar

Gmc_dippin said:


> Look into the power bass 10" Xl subs..
> I have 2 10" under my seats down firing in my 08 sierra extended cab.. With a aloue. Pix 1.1000 amp and sound really good.. Lots of bass and 5 year warranty if u blow it or something get a free one... They really sound good for the tight spaces


You don’t have to rely on manufactured car radios to get the best kind of music. You might be producing a lot of noise that is not good for the ears. Adding a subwoofer will just smoothen everything to the right kind of music that you need.


----------



## Fish Chris 2

_Nomad_ said:


> One 10", two 10"s?
> One 12", two 12"s?
> Sealed?
> Ported?
> Vented?
> 
> What is the best configuration for a good SQ sub stage in a crew cab truck?
> 
> I have 2 cubic feet to work with.


You have a crew cab ? That should give you about 20-30 cubes behind the seats ?

Best SQ sub setup I've ever had in my F150 Supercab (tightest, cleanest, most musical) is my current 18" sub with two 15" passive radiators. 

In all seriousness, if I were to do another system right now, and had less space to work, I'd probably go with another, smaller PR setup. Sealed has never worked for me. While my latest PR enclosure is most like ported, I've never had a ported box sound so musical.


----------



## ToNasty

This post is 7 years old. Not sure why you are bringing it back


----------



## Fish Chris 2

ToNasty said:


> This post is 7 years old. Not sure why you are bringing it back


It should be quite obvious why.... Because I didn't pay attention to the original posting date.

To tell you the truth though, I've seen threads started 10 years ago, which were totally pertinent to something I was interested in now.

I guess one could start a new thread, and quote a thing or two from that very old thread, but I'm not sure how much difference that would make..... Other than to quell the guys who are worried about threads being too old to reply to ? lol


----------

